# We got a kitten!



## Tabitha (Oct 12, 2008)

Some of you know we lost 2 very old cats this year. We lost fat cat (24 years old) last spring & itchy (16 years old) this summer. We were down to just 1 & she is 16.

Well...last night we spotted a tiny kitten in the middle of no where, on the side of the road, hunched down. We thought it was dead but just as we passed it lifted it's head & meowed. We turned around real quick & went back for it. It did not move as I approached but as I reached my hand out it ran a few steps, I tried for at least 1/2 hour to coax it but it was always at am arms length. Finally it took off up & over the railroad tracks & into the woods   . 

We went on home. We were not home 30 minutes when I announced I was going back out to feed the kitten, it was already dark so we did not figure we would be able to locate the kitten but maybe food would keep it in the same spot till' we could go back out in the morning to look for it.  Hubby & the kids went w/ me. The kitten had come back out of the woods & again was at the roads edge & meowed at our car and several others as they passed. 

To make a long story short The kitten came straight to my husbands voice AFTER I had spent another 30 minutes coaxing it. When he snatched her up she tore the heck out of him w/ all 20 claws as well as pooping & peeing on him but by golly we got that kitten! 

As soon as we got the kitten in my lap & in the car she began purring & trying to nurse on my arm. There was no mom or littermates in the area I am sure of that. 

I think she must have been dumped. The way she sat on the side of the road was like she was waiting for her car to come back. A cat born in the wild would have been in a bush or off the road more. The closest house was about 1/2 mile, I don't think she could have wandered that far on her own. She is about 6-7 weeks old.

Hubby said we could only keep her untill the shelter opened Monday morning. He fell in love w/ her though. We all knew he would   :wink: .

I will post a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 12, 2008)

Does this little girl look like she could have survived the woods for very long? She pitter paws when you even look at her..


----------



## Becky (Oct 13, 2008)

Awww, I think I'm in love!!


----------



## Deda (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG - I love kitties.  Do you think you will keep her? Did DH change his mind? What will you name her?


----------



## Healinya (Oct 13, 2008)

Awe. That made me almost cry. I love when people understand their responsibility for any living creature in need of help. Sounds corny, but it's always been a personal belief of mine. What will you name her? It's pretty cliche, but Midnight will fit lol.. Actually, you should name her Twilight, since that's around the time you found her. Good luck.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, she is ours. I am on my way to the vet w/ her right now.

I like Hallie as in Hallie-ween sibce she is a black cat & we found her close to  Halloween.


----------



## digit (Oct 13, 2008)

So precious!!!!!! I like "Hallie". I am glad you went back and got her.  

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 13, 2008)

Hers test came back negative & she got her first shots, etc... Yippie!


----------



## Deda (Oct 13, 2008)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 13, 2008)

I see you are doing the happy cat dance!


----------



## kwahlne (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG, she's PRECIOUS!  I want one.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 13, 2008)

****The plot thickens****

Ever since my son (6 y/o) favorite cat dies this past spring he has been asking for a white kitten. This kitten is black & you can tell he was a little disappointed. So we get a call from my MIL this morning, it seems my SIL rescued 2 little white kittens the other night :wink: ... I think our family may be about to grown again... That way each child could have their own new kitten!


----------



## Deda (Oct 13, 2008)

so so so purrfect!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 13, 2008)

Right!

I LOVE a house full of cats.


----------



## Deda (Oct 13, 2008)

I think no house is complete without at least 3 kitties.

ETA - I only have 1, but my dog has 2.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 13, 2008)

Good for you Tab.  I hope she makes the house a double happy kitty place!


----------



## Becky (Oct 14, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> I think no house is complete without at least 3 kitties.



I totally agree! We had 5, but are down to 3 and the house feels kinda empty...


----------



## 7053joanne (Oct 14, 2008)

i have four but I could with a few extras


----------



## SimplyE (Oct 14, 2008)

I LOVE that story!  I found one stuck in a vacant house window well.  I can so relate with that little bundle of fur hissing, spitting, pooping, and peeing!  This one was ferral, but lives happily at a friends now, usually making its favorite spot on her DH head at night   

Love your story.  I think if I brought one home, our princess  kitty would move out.  She likes being head of household of 2 dogs, 2 goats, and 2 horses!


----------



## digit (Oct 16, 2008)

So............did you get the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 too?

Digit


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 17, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwww! What a sweet li'l girl. I'm so glad you rescued her. She's gonna be a happy kitty with you!!


----------



## IanT (Oct 17, 2008)

omg tab i think yo ustole my cat .... i swear thats exactly what bongo (looked) like...now hes like waaaaaaaaay bigger....


that hitty is soooo cute!!!... such a cute story too!


----------



## digit (Oct 18, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> i swear thats exactly what bongo (looked) like...now hes like waaaaaaaaay bigger....


 Seeing is believing.  :roll:  You know I will never let up on that.   

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 18, 2008)

We did not get the white one. My SILs son wouldn't let her give it away. We are still in the market for a white one though. Boy, this one seems a lot bigger already then she was just a week ago. She has been eating like a little pig.


----------



## Woodi (Oct 19, 2008)

What a heartwarming story. You are an angel, Tabitha. I too have a weak spot in my heart for cats, and just took in a third stray. I posted pics in Ian's cat thread.


----------

